# ski size opinions



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2013)

i feel like a total noob asking . . .

i'll likely be committing a huge ski sin... buying a pair of skis without first demo'ing them.

after a bunch of demos (not of this ski), reading reviews and comments I think i'll be picking up a pair of Line Prophet 98s for this season.  They offer the ski in 172 and 179.  I currently ski an older (no rocker, no early rise) Nordica in 170.  having demo'd skis from 170 - 185 (based on availability more so than correct sizing) i'm not scared of the extra length but wondering which might be best for me.  

general all around skier, no one particular terrain obsession.  

leaning to 179. the ski is described as rocker tip

*Technical Information:
Sidecut: 132-98-123
Radius: 17.2m @ 179cm 
Capwall Construction
Maple Macroblock core with Metal Matrix construction
Early Rise Tip (2mm)*


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2013)

I dunno. I guess every shoe fits differently. But generally speaking a well reviewed and well received ski should be fine without testing. I'm guessing the major thing is that there might be something that is better for you , but you might not know it without testing, but that doesn't mean you won't be uber happy with something like the Line. 

PS I don't have recommendations on length. Sorry!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it possible that we as hardcore skiers over analyze length to a degree?  The difference between the two lengths you're describing is less than 3 inches.  I find it hard to believe that it's going to make that drastic of a difference.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2013)

Go with the longer one.  

I have always been told size doesn't matter!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Is it possible that we as hardcore skiers over analyze length to a degree?  The difference between the two lengths you're describing is less than 3 inches.  I find it hard to believe that it's going to make that drastic of a difference.


yup


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 15, 2013)

I would lean toward the longer boards. I went up one length when I started skiing Volkl Bridge with some moderate rocker.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i feel like a total noob asking . . .
> 
> i'll likely be committing a huge ski sin... buying a pair of skis without first demo'ing them.
> 
> ...



Go long.  I had the same issue with my wife's new skis.  They have an early rocker tip and I was told they would ski about 5cm  shorter as a result.  We went long, she likes long things....


----------



## bigbog (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking at the length, to be exact(often one's most feared online spec..;-)) you're talking 2.75" difference..  Think that little difference will, if anything, make one a better skier....since I don't believe it's a dense Stockli/Volkl...y/n?  Will obviously offer better floatation in softer snow as well...fwiw.
$.01


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Go with the longer one.
> 
> I have always been told size doesn't matter!!!!!!



They lie.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 15, 2013)

179

sent from my S4


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd go with the 179's. Looking at pics of them, it looks like the tails turn up a lot too.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2013)

Do they make them in a 150ish?


----------



## madriverjack (Nov 15, 2013)

Go with the 179's


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2013)

I concur with the others, since it is rockered, close the length difference will be early rise.  The 179 ground contact on PP is much like a 172 conventional cambered ski.

The only place where the 3 inches or so might make a bit of difference are in the bumps, tight trees or narrow chutes, but not to the point where it should make that much of a difference.


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 15, 2013)

IIRC you were on the 170 Afterburner? I haven't skied the LP98, but I now have a 170 Top Fuel and a 178 Rossi S3, and there is _no way_ the S3 is too long. PS hope your daughter is doing well.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2013)

SUV Steve said:


> IIRC you were on the 170 Afterburner? I haven't skied the LP98, but I now have a 170 Top Fuel and a 178 Rossi S3, and there is _no way_ the S3 is too long. PS hope your daughter is doing well.



yeah, still have the ABs.. love em but ready for something new.

thanks, daughter is doing much much better.  we  went out last weekend to buy a new helmet. now she just needs new poles (crushed) + boots (lost somewhere between ski patrol and the hospital).  she's ready to hit the slopes again, i'm not sure i'm ready to see her do it.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was told size doesn't matter...it whats you do with it. 


btw, back to the OP, the guy looks he's using the force. They recommend it longer.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 15, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, still have the ABs.. love em but ready for something new.
> 
> thanks, daughter is doing much much better.  we  went out last weekend to buy a new helmet. now she just needs new poles (crushed) + boots (lost somewhere between ski patrol and the hospital).  she's ready to hit the slopes again, i'm not sure i'm ready to see her do it.



Great news on your daughter gar.... But I can totally understand your hesitancy.


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 16, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, still have the ABs.. love em but ready for something new.
> 
> thanks, daughter is doing much much better.  we  went out last weekend to buy a new helmet. now she just needs new poles (crushed) + boots (lost somewhere between ski patrol and the hospital).  she's ready to hit the slopes again, i'm not sure i'm ready to see her do it.



Sounds like quite the trooper... really glad to hear things have gone well.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2013)

Really happy to hear she's doing better. 

I had a similar choice with a sorta similar ski. I ended up going shorter because I wanted something I could take into the bumps and in the trees. In reality, it's not a huge difference; just a few inches.


----------

